

Software for Programming Microbes - jcr
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=27025

======
jcr
For those interested, the linked _Nature_ article has more details.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature09565.html)

